# Thank you very much - muito obrigada or muita obrigada?



## fabregas04

Hello, I have a question about how to say "thank you very much" if you are a girl. Would you say "muit*o* obrigada" or "muit*a* obrigada"? Or does it depend on what you are saying thank you for?

Obrigada!


----------



## djlaranja

fabregas04,

He would say "muito obrigado" and she would say "muito obrigada". Anybody never says "muita obrigada".

DJL


----------



## Alandria

It's an easy question... 

Variable:
Many= muitos, muitas
A lot= muito, muita

Invariable:
Very= ONLY muito
Much = ONLY muito


----------



## djlaranja

Alandria said:


> It's an easy question...
> 
> Variable:
> Many= muitos, muitas
> A lot= muito, muita
> 
> Invariable:
> Very= ONLY muito
> Much = ONLY muito


 
That's it!!!

DJL


----------



## Macunaíma

Or, to make it even clearer, ADVERBS have no declensions. In that case, muito is an intensifying adverb.


----------



## avok

Alandria said:


> It's an easy question...
> 
> Variable:
> Many= muitos, muitas
> A lot= muito, muita
> 
> Invariable:
> Very= ONLY muito
> Much = ONLY muito


 
i.e. muito agua??


----------



## Alandria

avok said:


> i.e. muito agua??


 
Jamais. Que associação você fez?


----------



## fabregas04

Thanks for all your help! Muito obrigada!


----------



## Denis555

An interesting thing about this word is that it's pronounced nasally but you can't see any sign of it!

Muito /m-um-im-tu/ 

The letter "m" here represents the nasality of the vowels just like in "um" =one; ''impacto" =impact. The "m" here in Portuguese is NOT pronounced at all!


----------



## avok

> Originally Posted by *Alandria*
> Invariable:
> Very= ONLY muito
> Much = ONLY muito


 
I thought that "invariable" :" uncountable" ... What did you mean with "invariable" ?, "much" is used with uncountable nouns dont they, like "agua"?

I guess it should be "muita agua: much water" né? but you said "Much = ONLY muit*o*"...


----------



## Vanda

> I guess it should be "muita agua: much water" né? but you said "


Certo, Avok. Muita água, muito café, muito leite, muita confusão.


----------



## avok

Vanda said:


> Certo, Avok. Muita água, muito café, muito leite, muita confusão.


 
Muito obrigadinho


----------



## Matthew Barros

what about:

1)  Agua, eu bebo muito.  

2)  Agua, eu bebo muita.  

Is one of these incorrect?  

What about, 

3)  O que eu bebia muito era agua.  

4)  O que eu bebia muita era agua.  

Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

Matthew Barros said:


> what about:
> 
> 1) Água, eu bebo muito / actually it depends on what you mean. It's incorrect if you mean '_lots of'_ but correct if you mean '_often_'.
> 
> 2) Água, eu bebo muita /. again it depends on what you mean. It's correct if you mean '_lots of'_ but incorrect if you mean '_often_'
> 
> Is one of these incorrect?
> 
> What about,
> 
> 3) O que eu bebia muito era água. that is, _'quite often_'
> 
> 4) O que eu bebia muita era agua The sentence is correct if you say "_O que eu bebia era muita água_" but then the meaning is _'I actually drank lots of water'_
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## anjinho

Muda só com nome, como implica Macunaíma?


----------



## Limequilla

I was looking online for words to say this and ran into your threads here on Brazilian Portuguese. Muito obrigada; it was just what I was looking for!   Suzy


----------



## gbeltrao

@Matthew Barros

If you change the words placement it is also correct to say:

"O que eu bebia era muita água."

Normally a comma is placed while writing to separate concerns:

"O que eu bebia, era muita água."

This is also a good way for expressing a situation:

"O que eu bebia, era muita água!"


----------



## Istriano

_Muito obrigada_ but
_Toda obrigada_


----------



## Feliz.cc

Why can't I say "O que eu bebia muita, era agua." if I want to express that the liquid that I drank much was water?


----------



## Nonstar

你好!
O que eu bebia? Água.
Bebia muita água. Bebia pouca água. Pouca and muita refer to água, therefore feminine.
Eu bebia muito. eu bebia pouco. Muito and pouco refer to the verb beber. In your example you must say muito because you're referring to the verb.


----------



## englishmania

O que eu bebia muito? Água.


----------

